# Walmart and Fabric



## kmam10 (Aug 5, 2007)

Our Sunday newspaper (Central Florida) has a special 4 page insert from Walmart. "New, Expanded Assortment. Fabrics are back. We now have fabrics in over 2,000 stores"

The entire 4 pages is devoted to sewing items with the occasional craft item. 

With all the 20-somethings I know who are taking up sewing, I guess they finally realized home sewing wasn't going to die out with the boomers.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Apparently it's just us who are in _between_ the Boomers and the 20 somethings who didn't count! :grump:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Nice to see that the fabrics are coming back.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

The ONLY fabrics that came back to our store... was a WHOLE isle of PRECUT 1 or 2 yd pc's @ $7.87 .. ANd they dont restock them either...


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm sure they got rid of the fabric dept because it wasn't bringing in enough money per square foot of floor space. I think they then discovered that that fabric dept was bringing in people who wouldn't have shopped at Walmart. And, as long as they are there to buy new rotary blades or needles, they pick up twenty bucks worth of groceries and maybe batteries, too.


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

I wish the fabric would come back to our store!


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

They realized their mistake at our store and we have our fabric back!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I hope they re open the fabric departments here in Mid TN. Nothing as of yet, still waiting.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

If you want the fabric department back at your local WalMart, e-mail, e-mail, e-mail them. Get everyone you know to e-mail. When our local WalMart remodeled, they kept a really neat compact fabric department. I think I like it better than before the remodel. They got rid of the junk fabric. I asked an employee cutting my fabric how they managed to keep the department. She said because so many people complained. In one of my e-mails, I told them I'd quit buying groceries there if they discontinued fabrics.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

O.K I was tickled pink that we were getting our fabric back in our wal-mart but now I am totally disappointed. I was there last night to pick up a few things while in town and decided to see what they brought back. Pitiful is all I can say. It's the same old material that they had before plus it looks like a bunch of other stores cast offs. Ugly polyesters and bits of satins. Hardly any flannels or muslin. Everything is just thrown on the shelves with no order what so ever. There is not even a person to handle that department. You ring a bell and hope the person that comes knows how to cut anything!
Guess they blew it in our town as I have already heard comments from other ladies complaining about it to. Maybe I should give my two cents to the store manager!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Debbie in Wa said:


> O.K I was tickled pink that we were getting our fabric back in our wal-mart but now I am totally disappointed. I was there last night to pick up a few things while in town and decided to see what they brought back. Pitiful is all I can say. It's the same old material that they had before plus it looks like a bunch of other stores cast offs. Ugly polyesters and bits of satins. Hardly any flannels or muslin. Everything is just thrown on the shelves with no order what so ever. There is not even a person to handle that department. You ring a bell and hope the person that comes knows how to cut anything!
> Guess they blew it in our town as I have already heard comments from other ladies complaining about it to. Maybe I should give my two cents to the store manager!


Yes, absolutely complain. You're their customer.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Debbie in Wa said:


> O.K I was tickled pink that we were getting our fabric back in our wal-mart but now I am totally disappointed. I was there last night to pick up a few things while in town and decided to see what they brought back. Pitiful is all I can say. It's the same old material that they had before plus it looks like a bunch of other stores cast offs. Ugly polyesters and bits of satins. Hardly any flannels or muslin. Everything is just thrown on the shelves with no order what so ever. There is not even a person to handle that department. You ring a bell and hope the person that comes knows how to cut anything!
> Guess they blew it in our town as I have already heard comments from other ladies complaining about it to. Maybe I should give my two cents to the store manager!


The store manager knows that he has nobody in the fabric dept. Maybe he doesn't want a fabric dept and is proving that it won't make money. Complain to corporate.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We got that insert, too. We live between 2 Wal-Mart's, each about 5 miles away. The "older" one greatly reduced their fabrics in the last re-model...but the "newer" one still has a full size department. The only thing is I don't usually shop the newer WM....just a totally different clientele in there and it just feels darker. The staff at the newer one is worthless, too. We waited 20 min for someone to help us in Sporting Goods....that is after they were called to come help us by a staff member in tires....took 10 min to find a staffer to call someone.


----------



## tytglovett (Aug 27, 2010)

Went to local WM to buy fabric and had to show the person how to measure and cut fabric.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

giraffe_baby said:


> The ONLY fabrics that came back to our store... was a WHOLE isle of PRECUT 1 or 2 yd pc's @ $7.87 .. ANd they dont restock them either...


I haven't got my ad this week, but I went to the Walmart site and looked at our local ad and the fabrics are back. So you might want to check online and find a store close to you.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Well I just got done doing my rant with Wal-Mart. I sent both the store and the main headquarters my what fors and what nots. I was pleasant but made sure to put them in there place over this whole ordeal. Don't' know if it will get me anywhere but it might. I fought like a big ole bear when they took it out. I guess I will be shopping at the Joanns in the other town as we have no other fabric shops that close buy. The other nearest ones are over 50 miles away. Maybe I will start looking into doing some shopping online at e-bay and other stores. If I was smart I would just open a store in my house. Seems like all the mom and pop stores around us are closing doors fast. Too much expense to keep a store open.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Our fabric dept. never completely went away but they cut back, way back. Now they are bringing back more. I wish they would bring back the patterns. All they have is a couple racks of patterns.

They are also bringing back lay-away. But only toys and electronics, and nothing under 50$.


----------

